# Retrofit a Meyer Drive Pro Mount to hold a CLASSIC A-Frame/Clevice and Light/PumpHoop



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I found a deal on a late model drive up mount bracket.

If I pick this up and weld an additional plate to it with the tubes for the CLASSIC lightbar/pump mount, and re configure the clevice mount to work with a CLASSIC A-Frame, anyone see any problems here??


----------

